# JBoss über lokale IP ansprechen



## raptor (14. Sep 2007)

Moin, 

irgendwie habe ich ein kleines Problem mit meinem JBoss. Der läuft bei mir auf Port 8080 und funktionert auch hervorragend, wenn ich den über localhost adressiere. Versuche ich aber den JBoss über meine lokale IP anzusprechen, kann er die Seite nicht finden. Ich habe schon versucht, den Port auf 80 zu setzen. Hat aber auch nicht funktioniert. Ziel ist es, dass ich meinen JBoss bei uns im Firmen-LAN von dem PC eines Kollegen anwählen kann.


----------



## ms (14. Sep 2007)

Welche JBoss-Version hast du denn?

ms


----------



## raptor (14. Sep 2007)

JBoss 4.2.1 

auf WinXP SP2


----------



## Murray (14. Sep 2007)

Also: http://localhost:8080 klappt, http://<lokale IP>:8080 klappt nicht

Geht http://127.0.0.1:8080 ?

Kannst du die lokale IP anpingen?


----------



## maki (14. Sep 2007)

Tritt der Fehler auf, wenn du von deinem PC die lokale IP Addresse benutzt, oder wenn du von dem PC deines Kollegen versuchst, auf deine Maschine per IP Addresse zuzugreifen?


----------



## raptor (14. Sep 2007)

Beides.

edit:
Es geht http://localhost:8080 und http://127.0.0.1:8080/
Es gibt *nicht *http://<lokale-ip>:8080
Ping auf <lokale-ip> funzt. Allerdings funktioniert pink <lokale-ip>:8080 nicht. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das überhaupt funktionieren müsste...


----------



## maki (14. Sep 2007)

Wenn telnet installiert ist, kannst du das auch probieren, um Netzwerkprobleme auszuschliessen.

telnet ip port

damit solltest du bei erfolg ein paar http statuscodes bekommen und das netzwerk an sich sollte funktionieren.


----------



## raptor (14. Sep 2007)

Versuch mit Telnet brachte folgendes



			
				Telnet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Willkommen
> 
> Das Escapezeichen ist 'CTRL++'
> 
> ...


----------



## maki (14. Sep 2007)

Scheint so, als ob dein Netzwerk nicht richtig funzt.

Arbeitest du öfter in einem anderen Netzwerk, mit eigenem Nummernkreis und/oder Subnet maske?

Bist du unter Windows?
Falls ja, probier mal folgendes:

ipconfig -a
Das sollte alle Netzwerkeinstellugen anzeigen, ggf. mit denen eines Kollegen im selben Netz vergleichen.

ipconfig /renew
Das sollte neue IP Addressen über DHCP an deine Adapter zuteilen. Vorher natürlich den JBoss runterfahren, sonst gibt's nen Fehler.

Edit: Ein Firewall problem vielleicht?


----------



## raptor (14. Sep 2007)

Ja, es kann durchaus an der Netzwerk-Konfiguration hier liegen. Ich werde mich mal mit unseren Netzwerk-Admins auseinander setzen. 
Was allerdings dagegen spricht ist, dass der Apache von mir über die lokale IP zu erreichen ist. Ich hatte den dann auch mal aus geschaltet und den JBoss auf Port 80 gestellt. Hatte nichts gebracht.  ???:L


----------



## maki (14. Sep 2007)

Das Problem hier hört sich sehr ähnlich an: http://www.jboss.org/index.html?module=bb&op=viewtopic&t=63964&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Nachtrag: Hier was aktuelleres
http://jira.jboss.com/jira/browse/JBPAPP-176


----------



## Murray (14. Sep 2007)

raptor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings funktioniert pink <lokale-ip>:8080 nicht. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das überhaupt funktionieren müsste...


Dass das nicht klappt, ist normal.

Geht der Browser, über den du die URLs testest, über ein Proxy?


----------



## freez (15. Sep 2007)

gibt es bei dir im JBoss Einstellungen, welche nur bestimmte IP's als Clients zulassen? Wenn der Apache geht, und der JBoss nicht (auch nicht auf Port 80) dann kann es eigentlich nur am JBoss liegen.


----------



## raptor (17. Sep 2007)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> raptor hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, geht er.


----------



## Murray (17. Sep 2007)

raptor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Murray hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann liegt das möglicherweise daran - vielleicht leitet der Browser den Request für die lokale IP an das Proxy weiter, während er localhost und 127.0.0.1 als lokale Adresse erkennt und eben nicht über das Proxy geht. Beim Firefox kann man das konfigurieren: Extras->Einstellungen->Erweitert->Netzwerk->Verbindung->Einstellungen->Manuellew Proxy-Konfiguration->kein Proxy für


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2007)

Diese verhalten on JBoss ist anscheinend bekannt, es scheint so als wäre bei einigen versionen ein Parameter (s) in der config weggelassen worden, steht zumindest im zweiten link den ich gepostet hatte.


----------



## raptor (20. Sep 2007)

Es war so, dass der Server nur über localhost auf Port 8080 lauschte. 
In der server.xml musste ich die Zeilen:


```
<Connector port="8080" address="${jboss.bind.address}"    
         maxThreads="250" maxHttpHeaderSize="8192"
         emptySessionPath="true" protocol="HTTP/1.1"
         enableLookups="false" redirectPort="8443" acceptCount="100"
         connectionTimeout="20000" disableUploadTimeout="true" />
```

anpassen.

Für meine Zwecke hat es gereicht

```
address="*"
```
zu setzen.


----------

